# West Central Missouri Sweet Clover



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

All I know is what I see and we have tons of white clover and the bees are all over it when blooming.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know about your part of Missouri but in S W Missiouri it is one of our major honey flows. I have noticed the last few years that there is a black fly that works the sweet clover ( never seen them in early years) and if they are on it, the bees won't be.?? Jack


----------

